# Fable 3



## Caldy (Sep 14, 2010)

Quick question, has anyone pre-ordered fable 3 and got the village maker code?


----------



## Jaden (Sep 14, 2010)

I have


----------



## Caldy (Sep 14, 2010)

really? i haven't i pre-ordered on the second and the people at game stop just looked at me like i just spoke to them in japanese like "village maker code what?" and no response from gamestop email and the lionhead board doesnt help as a few of them have it and some dont


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

I didn't.

Looks awesome though.

People at my college are haters though.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 15, 2010)

I enjoyed *Fable II*.  I'm not gonna lie that I had fun with it.  However, its extreme simplicity (virtually no penalty for dying and no limit to casting endless magic) made it one of the tiniest RPG experiences I've played in a long time.  Yeah, there's plenty of replay value involved with all the different choices you can make, but I was about ready to move on to something else after replaying it as an evil character.  I was pretty much done with it in less than two weeks, and haven't gone back to it since.

I might get it later at a cheaper price, since I'm sure it'll be a fun game to play.  Just not excited for it like I was with the second game.  :|


----------



## Taralack (Sep 15, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> I enjoyed *Fable II*.  I'm not gonna lie that I had fun with it.  However, its extreme simplicity (virtually no penalty for dying and no limit to casting endless magic) made it one of the tiniest RPG experiences I've played in a long time.  Yeah, there's plenty of replay value involved with all the different choices you can make, but I was about ready to move on to something else after replaying it as an evil character.  I was pretty much done with it in less than two weeks, and haven't gone back to it since.
> 
> I might get it later at a cheaper price, since I'm sure it'll be a fun game to play.  Just not excited for it like I was with the second game.  :|


 
^ me too

That, and I'm kinda broke and can't decide between preordering this or Assassin's Creed Brotherhood. :S


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll buy it when it goes out 

1 : Dead Rising 2
2: Fable 3
3 : Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Caldy (Sep 15, 2010)

Fallout comes out the week before fable


----------



## The DK (Sep 19, 2010)

ive got my LE paid.. got a rrod now so this should be fun


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 19, 2010)

I reserved Fable 3 at gamestop.  All they keep telling me is they haven't got it in yet.

I went to a other gamestop they never heard about it.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 19, 2010)

Dude fable has got to be the most overrated series of games ever and Molyneux is a retarded dick. srsly fuck lionhead.


----------



## SICK (Sep 25, 2010)

I can't wait for fable 3 i have to go reserve it. They said they redid the co-op so hopefully it dosen't suck like fable 2 co-op did.


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 26, 2010)

The whole Fable series feels way over rated. Aside from that I might get Fable 3, seeing as how I had fun in the first despite it's many flaws, but there are plenty of other games I'd rather get first.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 26, 2010)

I helped my friend pay to pre-order it, and watched him make the custom villager. He's gay so he made it as gay as he could, and I didn't protest as long as it didn't involve me.


----------



## Caldy (Sep 26, 2010)

People posting here saying Fable is over-rated that's fine and your opinion, but please don't post here. I started this thread to discuss  Fable 3 and the pre order code for village maker. So like many people say, If you cant say anything nice don't say anything at all.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 26, 2010)

I actually like Fable:The lost chapters. Fable 2 I loved alot, no matter what people said. Since I helped my best friend get it, I'm sure he'll let me play it sometimes. I actually look forward to it.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 26, 2010)

Village maker? I've heard nothing of this. ._. Is this for a PC version of the game only? Or for 360? Details, pl0x!

Edit: Also, I enjoyed the first two regardless of how overhyped it was. I played through each of them several times and probably will again just to get back into the mood for Fable 3.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Village maker? I've heard nothing of this. ._. Is this for a PC version of the game only? Or for 360? Details, pl0x!


 I'm pretty sure that Fable is 360 exclusive...not sure though. I haven't seen any for sale for PC or PS3 or anything.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm pretty sure that Fable is 360 exclusive...not sure though. I haven't seen any for sale for PC or PS3 or anything.



Hm.. strange. All right then. I'll have to go grill my local GameStop about it then. I never bothered checking to see if there's a PC version coming out since I'm really only interested in it for the 360 anyway. I did pre-order it just the other day and they made no mention of it. :/ Any idea if it's just with the LE? Or if there was a cut-off date with it? I know that the cut-off for pre-ordering the LE has already passed. >.<! Much to my own dismay.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Hm.. strange. All right then. I'll have to go grill my local GameStop about it then. I never bothered checking to see if there's a PC version coming out since I'm really only interested in it for the 360 anyway. I did pre-order it just the other day and they made no mention of it. :/ Any idea if it's just with the LE? Or if there was a cut-off date with it? I know that the cut-off for pre-ordering the LE has already passed. >.<! Much to my own dismay.


 LE? What is LE?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> LE? What is LE?


 
Limited edition.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Limited edition.


 oh....ohhh D'AAAAAAWWWW I forgot about that! ARGHH


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm reserving judgment on whether to buy Fable 3 until I learn whether it will be possible to peel the skin off of that fuckhead Reaver.


----------



## The DK (Sep 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> oh....ohhh D'AAAAAAWWWW I forgot about that! ARGHH



how could you forget that. i paid mine off already and now i just got to wait


----------



## Aleu (Sep 29, 2010)

The DK said:


> how could you forget that. i paid mine off already and now i just got to wait


 poor people tend to forget about things we can't buy T^T


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 29, 2010)

I preordered at Gamestop but I but didn't get any code. It might have been before they announced the whole village maker thing though. 
Fable is definitely overrated now. Fable 1 was great, it was still rather short, linear, and lacking much depth, but had some innovation with its morality and other features. Fable II though was just _awkward_ with Lucian and the prison, the time casted spells, lack of any difficulty whatsoever, and a fubar Collector's Edition. Now Fable III is moving into the industrial age? I want a medieval game with plate armor, dammit.


----------



## SICK (Oct 6, 2010)

i preordered it i didn't get a code but still i can't wait for it i loved the 2nd one except for co-op.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 6, 2010)

Fable was significantly better imo... But that's just me.

As for F3, I might wait for the PC version.


----------



## SydneySnake (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm SUPER excited for this game. It looks really amazing, and the new fighting system looks like a major improvement on the Fable II one. It looks like this one is going to have even more replay value then two did, and some of the new quests look pretty epic. Plus John Cleese!! XD I think that's going to be one of the best parts, just having John Cleese voicing your butler is going to be pretty hilarious.

3 More Days!!


----------



## Aleu (Oct 23, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> I preordered at Gamestop but I but didn't get any code. It might have been before they announced the whole village maker thing though.
> Fable is definitely overrated now. Fable 1 was great, it was still rather short, linear, and lacking much depth, but had some innovation with its morality and other features. Fable II though was just _awkward_ with Lucian and the prison, the time casted spells, lack of any difficulty whatsoever, and a fubar Collector's Edition. Now Fable III is moving into the industrial age? I want a medieval game with plate armor, dammit.


 it makes sense as time goes on then things change.


----------



## wickedwitchinc (Oct 29, 2010)

I just picked up my LE copy yesteday and love the game so far, I am going to have to renew my xbox live just for this game. Also gamestop now prints the codes on you recipt for your res, if you res it before the change you had to go in to get it. Don't know if you can go in for code now or not (sorry, but you can still get the sword and tatoo code).


----------

